# U.S. Escalates Clandestine War in Yemen



## ManBearPig (May 16, 2012)

Interesting article...

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/wor...merican-clandestine-war-yemen-us-troops-.html


----------



## tmroun01 (May 17, 2012)

Is it really clandestine if their is an article about it in the LA Times?


----------



## AWP (May 17, 2012)

Shit's double top secret, yo.

---

Troops and airframes like F-15E's laying waste to Yemen isn't new. This is more like Bombing Yemen 3.0.


----------



## policemedic (May 17, 2012)

It's not like there isn't precedent for double top secret.


----------



## pardus (May 17, 2012)

As long as they don't send in regular troops and fuck it up like they did in A'stan.


----------



## Loki (May 17, 2012)

Shhhhhhhhh, its a secret! You have now been sworn to silence.


----------



## QC (May 17, 2012)

Maybe a bit of amateur sleuthing brought this out in the open a bit more.

http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2012-05/16/us-shadow-war-in-horn-of-africa-revealed-by-blogger


----------

